# Shield-Crete By H&C



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

I have not use or work with this type of products. 
I did some reading on their website and it seem to be all about preparations
(nothing new, nothing over my head). 
Beside removing the old coating/sealer, clean... any concern that i should be aware of? 
I just want to hear from anyone who has work Whith it before.


----------



## oakley (Dec 14, 2007)

I have used a similar product at this time last year and the main concern was temperature. Drying times are increased exponentially as the temperature decreases.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

- Do a moisture test on the concrete first. Tape down a piece of plastic using duct tape...about a 1-foot square piece. Check it after a few days to see if there's any moisture under it. If so, the floor should be sealed before applying the epoxy. I didn't do this and ended up with a small area that bubbled.

- Follow the instructions! DO use a mechanical stirrer to mix. Allow whatever the time is before applying it (30 min., I think). Pot life is only a couple of hours...don't mix too much at a time.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone else?

Thanks


----------

